# Gym in Santry



## Ciaran (2 Aug 2006)

Hi, can anyone tell me if the Ben Dunne gym in Santry has opened yet? Have googled it/tried phone books etc. and nothing doing! Thanks.


----------



## ney001 (2 Aug 2006)

Called Northwood and is open as far as I know


----------



## Merlin (2 Aug 2006)

HI there,
Openend in June. Phone number is: 8869292
M


----------



## Ciaran (2 Aug 2006)

Cheers for that - exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Merlin (3 Aug 2006)

No worries - I'm member since they openend - good value for money. Only thing I'm not sure about is how they are allowed to have the pool next to the gym without glass or anything inbetween. You are basically taking a lungfull of chlorine everytime you breathe. 
I train upstairs to avoid that.....


----------



## momomo (22 Aug 2006)

Hi
Just wondering the membership price of northwood?


----------



## Merlin (22 Aug 2006)

Hi momomo,

I paid 495 for 17 month membership when I joined in June. 

M.


----------



## momomo (22 Aug 2006)

Merlin said:


> Hi momomo,
> 
> I paid 495 for 17 month membership when I joined in June.
> 
> M.


 
Thats mad
I rang them and they said 495 would get me 12months membership but if i joined before the end of the month i wouldnt have to renew til the end of oct.
So thats 14 months for 495.  
Should have joined in June


----------



## Cahhy (28 Nov 2006)

Eh - still half the price of most gyms?!!


----------



## paddi22 (28 Nov 2006)

ALSAA is just up the road as well, just beside the airport. Its 190 for the year plus you get the pool and running track outside.


----------



## momomo (28 Nov 2006)

Cahhy said:


> Eh - still half the price of most gyms?!!


 
Though with the Ben Dunne gyms if you join one month it is 495 for 12months and then 2 months later they are offering 375 for 12 months.  So unpredicatble with their prices.


----------



## Guest120 (28 Nov 2006)

paddi22 said:


> ALSAA is just up the road as well, just beside the airport. Its 190 for the year plus you get the pool and running track outside.



It's 190 euro for membership for the year and you pay for the pool (watersuite 4 euro/main pool 2 euro) and gym (3 euro - 5 euro for both) everytime you use it. Or 33 euro per month for access all areas, no upfront fee.


----------



## Arthur Daley (28 Nov 2006)

momomo said:


> Though with the Ben Dunne gyms if you join one month it is 495 for 12months and then 2 months later they are offering 375 for 12 months. So unpredicatble with their prices.


 
Tell me about it. I just joined a while ago for €525 for 13 months. Next thing I see the prices fall away for 12 months. Also compared to Alsaa it closes very early at the weekend. 6pm (really 5.45) Sat and Sun, I mean sometimes people want to work out on a weekend evening.............


----------



## momomo (29 Nov 2006)

Arthur Daley said:


> Tell me about it. I just joined a while ago for €525 for 13 months. Next thing I see the prices fall away for 12 months. Also compared to Alsaa it closes very early at the weekend. 6pm (really 5.45) Sat and Sun, I mean sometimes people want to work out on a weekend evening.............


 
I know its such a pain that it closes so early at the weekend, I would actually prefer to go in on a sunday evening then a sunday morning.


----------

